# Memphis



## Andrew493 (Apr 2, 2008)

Can anyone help with information about the Memphis - a Moss Hutchison line steamer from Liverpool, built, I think, in 1947?

My grandfather was agent for Moss Hutchison in Liverpool, and rescued the ship's bell when the vessel was either sold or renamed - I still have it as a family possession. I would very much like to know more about the ship - what she did when she was sailing, and what happened to her, or from anyone who sailed on her.

I have a photgraph of her at sea, which I picked up from another website.

Andrew Dakin


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Andrew

You will find info here http://www.miramarshipindex.org.nz/ship/show/254473

Also a good photo of her here http://www.benjidog.co.uk/allen/photos/MOSHUT06.jpg


----------



## norman.r (Apr 25, 2006)

Andrew 
I was with Moss Hutchison for 3 years in the late 50's and my last ship with them was "Memphis" where I was second mate on a coastal trip Livepool to Glasgow and back to Liverpool.
The company was based on Liverpool, although part of the P&O group, but operated as a separate identity.
The company covered Meditteranean ports from North Africa, Egypt, Israel, Lebanon, Syria, Turkey, Cyprus, Greece and Malta. The ships of the company that called at Israeli ports were unable to sail to Arab ports and as a result the company ships were divided between the two runs.
I can't remember now which run "Memphis" was on.
Norman.


----------



## norman.r (Apr 25, 2006)

Andrew
I have posted a picture of "Memphis" in the gallery.
Norman


----------



## rothesian (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Andrew,
Moss Hutchison were based in Liverpool (Head Office was in Martin's Bank Bldg, Water Street). I sailed with them 1967 to 70 - have a picture of Memphis somewhere I can let you have if all else fails(Thumb) 
Alistair


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

norman.r said:


> The company covered Meditteranean ports from North Africa, Egypt, Israel, Lebanon, Syria, Turkey, Cyprus, Greece and Malta. The ships of the company that called at Israeli ports were unable to sail to Arab ports and as a result the company ships were divided between the two runs.
> I can't remember now which run "Memphis" was on.
> Norman.


A friend was the R/O on 'Memphis' in 1947-48, which presumably preceded the problems, since they called at Genoa, Alexandria and Haifa on most trips.


----------



## alex page (Mar 15, 2006)

I was on the Karnak in the late 50's and we would do libya syria cyprus and beyrouth and then fruit from Haifa home . If I remember correctly there was some business of two log books .
Alex


----------



## Andrew493 (Apr 2, 2008)

Thanks for all the helpful information and recollections.

Unfortunately my researches have established that the Memphis from which my bell comes, is not the one I thought - it was a 1032 ton steamer launched in 1917 as the Smerdis and bought by J&P Hutchison in 1923 and renamed Memphis. She was sold on by Hutchisons in 1938, renamed Caid-Kebir, and then in 1954 Meziane. She was finally broken up in New Waterway (where is that?) in 1957.

Does anyone have any more information to add to that?

Andrew


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Andrew heres the info on her 

http://www.miramarshipindex.org.nz/ship/show/54165

I presume the New Waterway is the entrance to Rotterdam

This should be the one your looking for

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum Ships/Old Ships M/slides/Memphis-03.html


----------



## Andrew493 (Apr 2, 2008)

Many thanks - that's perfect, and fits in with all the other information that I have.

Andrew


----------

